# Screw you guys, I'm going home



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

um, you kind of have to be a South Park fan to understand the title...

but i took a video of Faith when i was picking her up at daycare. sorry about the ceiling shot in the middle, a dog jumped on me unexpectedly :doh:

in the beginning, she's on the right hand side, near the girl working in the room. i love her look when she notices me.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

That was sooo sweet! Were you behind a window, too? Looks like you could have taken the mother load home with you if you had wanted, LOL. Also looks like a nice place.. I saw pools, indoor play, supervision, calm dogs and outdoor play and it looked clean.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,this nice looking place you have.Video is very funny


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahh all those dogs thought they were going home too!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, she must have a blast there. She sure was happy to see Mom, though.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That looked like a great day care! How clean and lots of happy dogs! Even if a few extra wanted to go home with you!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That was so sweet. She just lit up when she saw you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That looks like a great place for Faith to have to play at. Someone was realy happy to see you. I saw a little eskie and barking like they like to do.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww hehe... it was like "MAMA.... Save me!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Love it, love it, love it! Thanks for the smile to start my day! I love seeing how excited she got when she saw you- and kept running around, skidding back to see you: That's my Mom, Hi Mom!!, that's my Mom!!!

Wish our doggie day care had the outside with pools area


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Don;t it just make you feel on top of the world when your dog sees you and stops everything to acknowledge you.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Don;t it just make you feel on top of the world when your dog sees you and stops everything to acknowledge you.


 
it does warm the cockles doesn't it? 

and thanks for all the nice comments on her daycare. it is very clean and well run. there are always two people in the room with them. they all looked pretty calm then but it's at the end of the day after they've been playing for hours and hours. if i did the same film in the early morning, it'd be alot more wild.

and, yes, i was behind a window. they have it set up so that the dog has to go through more than one door/gate to get out for safety reasons.

i absolutely adore how they all rush the window to see who's mommy is there to pick them up! and what good boys and girls, alerting the staff that someone is there... lol


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  that was great!!! Looks like quite a few wanted to go home with you


----------

